# My GT-R 34



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Few pics before the car leaves next weekend

Hope you like


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Great pictures. Great car. Where is she going though!?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I sold it Kadir, new owner is coming next weekend to collect it


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh.. Must have been a hard decision to sell.. 

Hope she goes to a nice caring new home!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice:runaway:


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

what you getting instead then shane?

love the rims they really make the car :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn lovely car!


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

How sweet is that


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

So bloody perfect . . . and I thought gold wheels were out:runaway:

Ever thought about using a small spacer on the rear and front??? . . that would be the only bit i would do for absolute perfection . . . as I suspect you don`t race that clean car on a track?


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Awesome....how do you get the rims that clean?!!! whats teh secret and what product are you using if any! The lip is like a friggin mirror!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys 

The car was picked up yesterday by its new owner and started its journey back to Austria yesterday evening.

No idea on what i will get next

There is already a set of spacers on the car, i think they are 30mm iirc
Ideally i would love to have bought volk gtc's in gold for it first day but those wheels aint exactly cheap lol

Wheels are kept clean with a wipe of a cloth, no aftermarket cleaning products ever used on the wheels.

Thanks
Shane


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

wow great car!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

great pictures, dream car


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

sexy GTR.....loving the wheels!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

thread revival lol 

wheels imo let the car down a bit as they were just ultralite gt2's, ideally what i would have loved on the car would be volk gtc's in gold  sexy wheel


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that is one stunning 34.. Very Nice.


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

those wheels are just awesome!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Superb looking BNR34


----------



## Kisen (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice car


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

Kisen said:


> Nice car


Agree


----------



## keynex (Jan 10, 2013)

holy thread resurection


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

keynex said:


> holy thread resurection


Give more pages guys... Car deserves !


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful car, and best colour too. :bowdown1:


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

Beauty

If you would liek a drawing of your car I do realistic car drawings just with pencils and markers


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's stunning mate. I'm hoping to make mine look like that 1 day


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks guys

I would like to know where it is now and how its looking, any members from Germany / Austria on here as i sold it to a guy from Austria

Tried contacting him a few times but heard nothing back


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolute filth, love it. Proper car porn :smokin:


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Wow that look nice nothing like black 34 gtr must of been hard letting her go


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks guys 

Ya it was, i did want to get an R35 until i priced up vrt here in IReland, at the time it was almost 30k euros just to register the car here so i decided to buy another Supra and do a project on that, thats almost finished now, will throw up a few pics when car comes back from garage


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

omg sexyyyyy R34. i favorite ur car


----------

